# making bathbombs for a market - how far ahead should I make them?



## CMars (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi there!

I have two market dates in October (7th and 14th) and I want to sell some bathbombs and truffles this time, but I'm unsure how far ahead I can make them. It's summer now obviously and where I am it's super humid and pretty hot some days so I'm kinda holding off on making them thinking they won't last til october. I made some truffles a few months back and although they're super fizzy and totally good, over the course of the months they cracked and also developed a kind of salty look (although there's no salt in them!). Does anyone have some advice for me? I need to develop and perfect my recipe first, but when I have it should I just start bath bomb making like crazy? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## carlyjones (Aug 2, 2016)

When you sell your bath bombs how long do you expect them to last for your customers?


----------



## lsg (Aug 2, 2016)

I would wait until right up until a couple of days before market.   Here is a recipe that has never failed for me, but I don't do round bombs, I use decorative molds.
If you don't want to use the sodium lauryl sulfoacetate, just substitute 1/8 cup baking soda and 1/8 citric acid.

1 cup Citric Acid (7.4 ounces)
2 cups Sodium Bicarbonate (17.3 ounces)
¼ cup of Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate (1.6 ounces)
¼ cup Cream of Tartar (1.4 ounces)
½ cup melted Deodorized Cocoa Butter (3.2 ounces)
1 tsp FO or EO  (0.12 ounces)


----------



## TBandCW (Aug 3, 2016)

I let mine cure for 5 days to make sure no more water is in them.  So I'd suggest making them a week or so ahead of time.  Then you should be good to go for packaging, etc.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 3, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> I let mine cure for 5 days to make sure no more water is in them.  So I'd suggest making them a week or so ahead of time.  Then you should be good to go for packaging, etc.


I would certainly follow Kathy's advice. She built her business on bath bombs from what I remember!!


----------



## CMars (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow, thank you so much! So nice of you to share your recipe! I made a bathbomb yesterday to test and it looks good so far. The humidity was insane here, and the mix actually started holding together before I added the water/hydrosol!  I'm going to try your recipe next  and I will certainly follow all of your advice to wait until a week before the market. Thank you again


----------

